# Albums you always want available



## DwarvenChef (Nov 15, 2011)

The other thread on favorite bands got me to thinking about albums that as a whole I just have to keep in rotation. Sure some groups I like more than any one album they made and some groups I would not buy anything else they did but that one album that just worked for me. 

So what are the albums that you just can't leave behind... 

Blue Oyster Cult, Fire of Unknown Origin
Pink Floyd, The Wall
Alice Cooper, From the Inside and Killers


I know there are more but at this moment my brain is fried and it's soaked in wine


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 15, 2011)

hot licks-rolling stones


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 15, 2011)

O.k., this is a bit eclectic:

Rumors - Fleetwood Mac
Bat out of Hell - Meat Loaf
Songs for swinging lovers - Sinatra

If I can add more

Anything by Ella Fitzgerald and Joe Pass
Verve Jazz Masters Blossom Dearie
Porgy and Bess - Fitzgerald and Armstrong

Man, that's so hard to narrow down...

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 15, 2011)

Oooh tough one. There are a bunch, but number 1 with a bullet for me will always be The Beastie Boys - Paul's Boutique.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 15, 2011)

Goin' for 10:

Twango Bango Deluxe - David Lindley & Wally Ingram 
Yessongs - Yes
Cabretta - Mink DeVille
Jukebox - Southside Johnny & the Asbury Jukes
This Year's Model - Elvis Costello
Here Come the Warm Jets - Brian Eno 
Die Zauberflöte - 1950 Vienna Philharmonic (Karajan)
Europe '72 - Grateful Dead
Overkill - Motörhead
Small Change - Tom Waits


----------



## tgraypots (Nov 15, 2011)

taj mahal-the real thing
little feat-waiting for columbus


----------



## shankster (Nov 15, 2011)

David Bowie-The rise and fall of Ziggy Stardust...
Led Zepplin-Albums 1-5
Roxy Music-1st album


----------



## oivind_dahle (Nov 15, 2011)

Rihanna - Loud

And after 21.november Rihanna - Talk that talk

Rihanna > Led Zepplin


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joe Pass & Ella Fitzgerald - anything
Sinatra - early years
Dr. Buzzard's Original Savannah Band - self titled
Bob Marley - Exodus, Rastaman Vibration
GAP Band - Greatest Hits
Al Green - Greatest Hits I & II
Chet Baker/Art Pepper - Picture of Health
Chet Baker - The Best of Chet Baker Sings
Clifford Brown & Max Roach - self titled
Sade - Love Deluxe
Prince - Sign O' the Times & 1999
Outkast - Greatest Hits


----------



## geezr (Nov 15, 2011)

LP - whenever changes are made such as replacing tubes, etc. CD are now part of the review.

LPs - Scheherazade, Chicago Symphony Orchestra w/ Reiner
Cantate Donomino, Torsten Nilsson
Piano sonatas.by Glenn Gould

CDs - Facing Future  Iz
Pirates of the Caribbean 1st, sound track 
Sons band rehearsing at a club at lunch time


----------



## heirkb (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmm...

Sam Cooke - Keep Movin' On (it's one of the better anthologies)
Immortal Technique - Revolutionary Volume 2
Dr. Dre - 2001

Lots more, but those come to mind. Any of those huge 5 disc anthologies (almost discographies) of any soul, R&B, jazz, funk greats would be on the list, too. So the Four Tops one, the Temptations one, the Earth, Wind, and Fire one, the Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes one, the Ray Charles one...they'd all be nice to have around.


----------



## add (Nov 15, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> hot licks-rolling stones


Yes



apicius9 said:


> O.k., this is a bit eclectic:
> 
> Rumors - Fleetwood Mac
> *Bat out of Hell* - Meat Loaf


Cheesy, yet a classic.



apicius9 said:


> Songs for swinging lovers - *Sinatra*


Always the bad ass :cool2:



apicius9 said:


> Man, that's so hard to narrow down...
> Stefan


Agreed...



tgraypots said:


> taj mahal-the real thing
> *little feat-waiting for columbus*


Man, they were good when at the top of their game/members



shankster said:


> David Bowie-The rise and fall of Ziggy Stardust...
> *Led Zepplin-Albums 1-5*
> Roxy Music-1st album



Much of their stuff remains mesmerizing to the day.



oivind_dahle said:


> Rihanna - Loud
> 
> And after 21.november Rihanna - Talk that talk
> 
> *Rihanna > Led Zepplin :*)



Music like many things is subjective, however...

LOL :laugh:


----------

